# Make your own ignition distributor!



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello everybody,

maybe you´ve had the same experience as I have with connecting ignition cables to your model engine. I build in 1/25 and it seems almost impossible to connect 8 cables plus 1 for the coil to that little plastic „bean“ you get as a ignition distributor. It dosn´t look very neat and also falls apart easily.

Here´s my sollution.

I take a 4 mm aluminum tub and a 2 mm brass rod.









I cut a 5 mm piece off tube and about 4 cm brass rod. Sand the edges a bit round with grain 400.









Next I cut 8 pieces of my ignition cables to about 7 cm, and a shorter piece for the coil connection. The cables will only fit in this setup if the they are maximum 0.4 mm diameter. Otherwise you might need a 1.5mm rod.

Now comes the very tricky part. First time might be nerve-wrecking. Put the rod in the tube and carefully slip the cables into the gap. Let the cables stick out the bottom to make sure they are really in. The more cables are set, the tighter the gap will get. With all nine cables set, push them around a bit to spread them neatly.









I fasten them with 1-2 drops of superglue. When dry, I cut off the protruding wires and sand with grain 600 to a nice finish.









This is my standard model for every engine, no matter if Chevy, Ford, Chrysler. Wherever you need to set it, drill a 2 mm hole in the motorblock and shorten the rod if neccessary. If your building a family car with a stock engine, you might paint it black. If it´s a custom engine for a hotty, you can color it to match the block, leave it aluminum or maybe apply chrome. Best thing about it, it´s almost indestructable. The cables can take a real pull, if you glue correctly.









This ist how it looks like on one of my models, a GT 350 Shelby Mustang.









I´m eager to hear some response. 

Best wishes,
Andy from Oldenburg


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A great technique and process! Thanks for the step by step. 🤙


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

last time i did this the superglue wicked up the wires and glued them half way along their length. make sure you spread them wide.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

In case anyone doesn't know. There is such a thing as 'wire wrapping' wire. This was regularly used years ago in the electronics and computer industries to connect components without soldering. The wire is still available, try aliexpress.com, and it comes in a variety of colours and is usually about 0.5mm in diameter.
Makes great cheap model ignition wire and I also use it to connect up LED's in models where space is at a premium.

And that looks like a very nice mustang. Well done.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> last time i did this the superglue wicked up the wires and glued them half way along their length. make sure you spread them wide.


Hello aussiemuscle,

your right about being careful. If it´s the very liquid sort of superglue, it will run down the wires in a flash. I rather prefer the gel type. Thanks for your response!


----------

